
New York eyes 'textalyzer' to bust drivers using phones - jumpkickhit
https://phys.org/news/2017-07-york-eyes-textalyzer-drivers.html
======
warrenm
This is a gross violation of the 4th Amendment

Twelve people died over several years in crashes related to phone use while
driving.

Twelve.

And the state of New York think every cop should be able to get a forensic
copy of every driver's phone because of it?

No.

No.

No.

That's ridiculously unconstitutional.

~~~
jumpkickhit
I agree. I'm not cool with the idea of some hardware device being plugged into
my own, with no idea what the device even does, or records.

